# Expat calls for more innovation in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

An expat from New Zealand has created controversy by suggesting that his home country is not up to scratch and is calling on expats to help create a new showcase university in Auckland as part of a drive to make it more innovative. In a new book, The Pine Tree Paradox: Why creating the New [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expat calls for more innovation in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

